# Pygmy Breeders



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Are there any pygmy goat breeders in tennessee. If so where


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Check out Beech Creek Elite, they are in TN. They have very nice goats and currently have a few for sale! You can get their contact info from 
NPGA-Pygmy.com


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> Check out Beech Creek Elite, they are in TN. They have very nice goats and currently have a few for sale! You can get their contact info from
> NPGA-Pygmy.com


Thank you


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

You should come check out the NPGA show in Lebanon,TN this weekend! You may find some goats for sale.


----------

